# Guard Rails Fence



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

The roadbed is high off he ground and I would like to install a wire fence so the trains don't fall to the ground. I had thought of installing some posts in the composite board and then attaching some wire from each post. I don't want a solid fence.

.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You could buy some small cable at HD or Lowes and install just on the curves of your RR. Just make sure it is about mid height of your locos to be safe. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I used picture frame wire before, looked great


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i use thick fishingline.


----------

